# Just not right!



## Kyle




----------



## limblips

I can never eat Five Guys again without this coming to mind.


----------



## RoseRed

limblips said:


> I can never eat Five Guys again without this coming to mind.


I can!


----------



## Ken King

RoseRed said:


> I can!


----------



## RoseRed

Ken King said:


>



You are so wrong.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDyCK-HRoSqUsowdKzOVHZA


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 154451


Posting that meme to my son's FB page bought me some FB jail time...and I mean like, instantly...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 156674


That's just creepy.


----------



## RoseRed

@Kyle


----------



## Kyle

I won't be getting out for a good while, this time.


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> I won't be getting out for a good while, this time.


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> View attachment 156698


Yeah… I'm not gonna be going to any Facebook Anonymous meetings.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM

Kyle said:


> View attachment 154451


----------



## gemma_rae

GopherM said:


> View attachment 156939


And some people will say punctuation doesn't matter.


----------



## Sneakers

gemma_rae said:


> And some people will say "punctuation"; doesn't matter.


...


----------



## gemma_rae

Kyle said:


> View attachment 156804


I think I'll print this out and post it on the bulletin board at work. WTF, I'm old enough to retire.


----------



## gemma_rae

Sneakers said:


> ...


You must be one of them.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> View attachment 157166


I'm going to hell for laughing so hard.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> View attachment 157731


Damn Kyle.  I hope to never have to see your browser history.


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> Damn Kyle.  I hope to never have to see your browser history.


Imagine the poor NSA guy assigned to me!


----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Tech




----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## Clem72

Monello said:


> View attachment 157742



Axel looks like he wants to blend your fingers to find out where your friends are hiding.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 158415


----------



## Merlin99

RoseRed said:


>


Really, you don’t know if the last guy had been spelunking or not.


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 158415


Gotta wonder what that recycling job pays....


----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Tech




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle

TSA Pin-Up Girls


----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle

GopherM said:


> View attachment 158856


Fah, rah, rah rah rah… rah rah raaahhhh raaahhhh,


----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM

*New UPS slogan:*

*If you are returning a ColoGuard Kit, your Sh*t is safe with us!*


----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM

Why did the Siamese twins move to England?  The other guy wanted to drive.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM

Actual logo for a Polish cable company...what were they thinking?


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


>




One of Mat's Best.  (SWIDT?)  
He's branching out...


----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> One of Mat's Best.  (SWIDT?)
> He's branching out...
> 
> View attachment 160104


That's just wrong.....


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## GopherM

For cat owners everywhere


----------



## Merlin99

Gilligan said:


> One of Mat's Best.  (SWIDT?)
> He's branching out...
> 
> View attachment 160104


You forgot that he'd be licking the barrel.


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Tech




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM

Kyle said:


>



Girl:  Let's go upstairs and get it on!

Him:  Sounds real good to me.

Her:  Did you bring protection?

Him:  Why? What the Hell is up there?


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM

Facebook hasn't blocked it so hopefully, it won't send me to Forum jail here.  If you are looking for a holiday gift for your wife or that special lady in your life, you might want to put these on the shopping list


----------



## Sneakers

A little 'footsie' under the table?


----------



## Tech

Don't forget your rubbers if it rains.


----------



## PrchJrkr

They look like they'd make her feet sweat.


----------



## DoWhat

Sneakers said:


> A little 'footsie' under the table?


So you want a little footsie under the table, from a penis slipper (from a female)?

New world out there, I guess.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 161337


Pairs well with vagina-scented candles.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

The wrong music changes everything....


----------



## DaSDGuy

GopherM said:


> Facebook hasn't blocked it so hopefully, it won't send me to Forum jail here.  If you are looking for a holiday gift for your wife or that special lady in your life, you might want to put these on the shopping list
> View attachment 160659


Hemi would actually enjoy getting kicked in the a** with those.


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Sneakers

Are these church goers really that blind?  Not the first church sign like that.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## rio

Sneakers said:


> Are these church goers really that blind?  Not the first church sign like that.


Yes, blindness is a side effect of rubbing ot out....


----------



## stgislander

RoseRed said:


> View attachment 162649


Those crazy Methodists.


----------



## DaSDGuy

rio said:


> Yes, blindness is a side effect of rubbing ot out....


Any chance you can post with a larger font?


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> View attachment 164164


Oh I'm going to hell for laughing at that.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Clem72

Sneakers said:


> Are these church goers really that blind?  Not the first church sign like that.


----------



## Merlin99

Kyle said:


> View attachment 164164


I’ll give you something to cry about.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GregV814

frosted faces??? the movie???


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle

GopherM said:


> View attachment 164938


Must be a rescue from Monica Lewinsky.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM

You have to wonder what made this sign necessary!


----------



## GopherM

A man calls Pizza hut to order a pizza...
CALLER:  Is this Pizza Hut?
GOOGLE:  No sir, it's Google Pizza.
CALLER:  I must have dialed a wrong number, sorry.
GOOGLE:  No sir, Google bought Pizza Hut last month.
CALLER:  OK. I would like to order a pizza.
GOOGLE:  Do you want your usual, sir?
CALLER:  My usual? You know me?
GOOGLE:  According to our caller ID data sheet, the last 12 times you called you ordered an extra-large pizza with three cheeses, sausage, pepperoni, mushrooms and meatballs on a thick crust.
CALLER:  Super! That’s what I’ll have.
GOOGLE:  May I suggest that this time you order a pizza with ricotta, arugula, sun-dried tomatoes and olives on a whole wheat gluten-free thin crust?
CALLER:  What? I don’t want a vegetarian pizza!
GOOGLE:  Your cholesterol is not good, sir.
CALLER:  How do you know that?
GOOGLE:  Well, we cross-referenced your home phone number with your medical records. We have the result of your blood tests for the last 7 years.
CALLER:  Okay, but I do not want your rotten vegetarian pizza!  I already take medication for my cholesterol.
GOOGLE:  Excuse me sir, but you have not taken your medication regularly. According to our database, you purchased only a box of 30 cholesterol tablets once at Lloyds Pharmacy, 4 months ago.
CALLER:  I bought more from another Pharmacy.
GOOGLE:  That doesn’t show on your credit card statement.
CALLER:  I paid in cash.
GOOGLE:  But you did not withdraw enough cash according to your bank statement.
CALLER:  I have other sources of cash.
GOOGLE:  That doesn’t show on your latest tax returns unless you bought them using an undeclared income source, which is against the law!
CALLER:  WHAT THE !!!
GOOGLE:  I'm sorry sir, we use such information only with the sole intention of helping you.
CALLER:  Enough already! I'm sick to death of Google, Facebook, Twitter, WhatsApp and all the others. I'm going to an island without the internet, TV, where there is no phone service and no one to watch me or spy on me.
GOOGLE:  I understand sir, but you need to renew your passport first. It expired 6 weeks ago...


----------



## Kyle

GopherM said:


> A man calls Pizza hut to order a pizza...


Thats too good not to steal.


----------



## Merlin99

GopherM said:


> A man calls Pizza hut to order a pizza...
> CALLER:  Is this Pizza Hut?
> GOOGLE:  No sir, it's Google Pizza.
> CALLER:  I must have dialed a wrong number, sorry.
> GOOGLE:  No sir, Google bought Pizza Hut last month.
> CALLER:  OK. I would like to order a pizza.
> GOOGLE:  Do you want your usual, sir?
> CALLER:  My usual? You know me?
> GOOGLE:  According to our caller ID data sheet, the last 12 times you called you ordered an extra-large pizza with three cheeses, sausage, pepperoni, mushrooms and meatballs on a thick crust.
> CALLER:  Super! That’s what I’ll have.
> GOOGLE:  May I suggest that this time you order a pizza with ricotta, arugula, sun-dried tomatoes and olives on a whole wheat gluten-free thin crust?
> CALLER:  What? I don’t want a vegetarian pizza!
> GOOGLE:  Your cholesterol is not good, sir.
> CALLER:  How do you know that?
> *GOOGLE:  Well, we cross-referenced your home phone number with your medical records. We have the result of your blood tests for the last 7 years.*
> CALLER:  Okay, but I do not want your rotten vegetarian pizza!  I already take medication for my cholesterol.
> GOOGLE:  Excuse me sir, but you have not taken your medication regularly. According to our database, you purchased only a box of 30 cholesterol tablets once at Lloyds Pharmacy, 4 months ago.
> CALLER:  I bought more from another Pharmacy.
> GOOGLE:  That doesn’t show on your credit card statement.
> CALLER:  I paid in cash.
> GOOGLE:  But you did not withdraw enough cash according to your bank statement.
> CALLER:  I have other sources of cash.
> GOOGLE:  That doesn’t show on your latest tax returns unless you bought them using an undeclared income source, which is against the law!
> CALLER:  WHAT THE !!!
> GOOGLE:  I'm sorry sir, we use such information only with the sole intention of helping you.
> CALLER:  Enough already! I'm sick to death of Google, Facebook, Twitter, WhatsApp and all the others. I'm going to an island without the internet, TV, where there is no phone service and no one to watch me or spy on me.
> GOOGLE:  I understand sir, but you need to renew your passport first. It expired 6 weeks ago...


For some reason I thought the GOOGLE toilet would have answered first


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## DaSDGuy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 166173


'Bout time you lost it.


----------



## Kyle

DaSDGuy said:


> 'Bout time you lost it.


I was saving myself for Betty White.


----------



## DaSDGuy

Kyle said:


> I was saving myself for Betty White.


So you like those younger chicks.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## NextJen




----------



## GopherM




----------

